# College help



## Gborostagehand (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey everyone here at CB a little about myself. I live in NJ I am 17 years old and a junior at my high school and president of my stage crew (hoping to be pres again my senior year) Of course this is the time that everyone start looking for colleges. Now I didn't looking really hard but I just can't find a college or one with a program for theatre. So my question is what are some colleges that you guys or girls recommend for in the east coast. By the way I would like to be a stage manager or lighting designer or set designer. Thank you all for the help and advice.


----------



## Footer (Mar 25, 2010)

This might be a good place to start...
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...controlbooth-member-college-demographics.html

You can't throw a rock more then 30' up here and hit a school that offers a theatre degree. Most of the SUNY schools do.


----------



## Drmafreek (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with Footer, the east coast is filled with colleges and universities. It would help if we knew what type of collegiate education you were looking for. Some questions you should ask should include:

1. Am I looking for a BFA or a BA?

2. Do I want the resources of a large university or the small size of a college or small university?

3. Am I looking to stay close to home, or is distance of no consequence in my choice?

4. Does cost play a part in the choice?

And that's just the tip of the list. There are so many good colleges and universities out there that it may take a while to narrow your list. I just did a scholarship interview with an incoming freshman. She was a west coaster, but desperately wanted an education on the east coast due to her entire family staying on the west coast. This played a part in her decision. Luckily, it looks like we are her first choice.


----------



## dbthetd (Mar 26, 2010)

Be more than happy to talk to you about Carnegie Mellon's program. Email me at dboevers AT cmu DOT edu.

db


----------



## Gborostagehand (Mar 26, 2010)

ok ok for now I'll just say for now that I am look for a BA degree in techincal theatre. I looking for one near me so like RI DE NJ NY PA MY are some states where I like to be so I am still close to home but get to exp life away and new exps out there. And for cost is not a issue to me right now till I can compare colleges


----------



## josh88 (Mar 28, 2010)

Footer said:


> This might be a good place to start...
> http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...controlbooth-member-college-demographics.html
> 
> You can't throw a rock more then 30' up here and hit a school that offers a theatre degree. Most of the SUNY schools do.




as far as stuff on the east coast, I second the SUNY recommendation. I know postdam's program is pretty good and I know one of technical faculty there from working with him at my school. And I know of a MA grad student who is probably going to be at one of other SUNY schools shortly and he too has been fantastic. I've only heard good things coming out of those schools


----------



## urban79 (Mar 29, 2010)

Potsdam should also be breaking ground on a brand-new theatre and dance building in the Spring, to be opening in 2013....


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 30, 2010)

Just posted this in a recent thread. Much of it applies to you as well. Check it out.


----------



## NJLX (Mar 30, 2010)

It's a little further than you said you wanted, but check out Boston University. I'm there now, as a lighting design freshman and am finding it to be exactly what I wanted.

Also, it offers a BFA, not a BA.

Anyone can feel free to send me a message with questions about BU.


----------



## ishboo (Mar 30, 2010)

Just my two sense briefly. I was in your position last year, start touring colleges and learning about them NOW. I started this my sophomore year and by the end of my junior year I knew exactly where I wanted to go. I applied there for early decision and got accepted on the spot in November. It was a huge relief so that I could sit back and relax while all my friends were stressing out about college. Hard work now pays off later.


----------

